# Abandoned Autobahn



## ianfosterphoto (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, take a look at my 'abandoned autobahn' series on http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianfosterphoto/sets/72157624191579296/
Would be great for to get some feedback


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Where is that abandoned autobahn?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are a few abandoned Autobahnen in Germany. I think it's Strecke 46 (Fulda - Würzburg) or Strecke 77 (Hamm - Kassel)


----------



## Djurizmo (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.reichsautobahnen.de/index.html


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^In Poland we have "The Berlinka" - this motorway had to lead from Szczecin to Kaliningrad (Königsberg). Between Chociwel and Barwice, there was some contruction works during The II World War. Website in German: http://www.berlinka.pcp.pl/berlinka_de.htm


----------



## ianfosterphoto (Mar 19, 2012)

The ones which I photographed are scattered across Germany. Was planning the Poland one's also but was told they were difficult to find & also getting destroyed unfortunately. If anyone has information on others it would be great to know. Planning to get this work in a gallery.


----------

